
Calculating rolling cohort retention with SQL - craigkerstiens
http://blog.getmetrica.com/post/44824108745/calculating-rolling-cohort-retention-with-sql?ref=twitter
======
pnachbaur
This is well done! An internal project I'm working on will soon need to
provide documentation like this.

~~~
dcraw
Thanks! I was surprised at how long it got, but hopefully the exercise is good
for learning real-world SQL in general (beyond just the cohort use case).
Would love requests for future posts topics if there's anything you want to
learn.

